# MVP5 -Innokin (Now This Looks Useful!)



## Timwis (15/11/19)

Very surprised i'm not hearing more hype about this fantastic piece of Kit from Innokin. fires up to 120W with a huge 5200mAh battery and has all the other bells and whistles features like full TC suite, Custom curves, Colour screen which can be fully customised and vapes like a good un! But then we get all the useful extra's:

A powerful flashlight almost the same size as the 510 plate with 6 modes
digital Compass
Thermometer
Altimeter
Barometer
And is also a Power Bank.

For those outdoor types that like Hill climbing etc this must be of great interest!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (15/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/19)

This should be water and dustproof too or am I wishing for too much?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (15/11/19)

Resistance said:


> This should be water and dustproof too or am I wishing for too much?


No it's not but lightweight yet durable, definitely fit for purpose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## swisscheese (16/11/19)

Put that in a sock and you have a lethal weapon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (16/11/19)

swisscheese said:


> Put that in a sock and you have a lethal weapon


How so? I don't follow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/11/19)

Timwis said:


> How so? I don't follow!


Something from old conscription days in Defence Force, those that didn’t cooperate got the sock treatment because everyone suffered together for anyone’s else’s transgressions. So, bar of soap in sock, and it’s a corrective beating you face, leaves no marks either, unless you included something like an shoebrush.

With this brick same principle, but I think it’s will turn off someone’s light switch. Effective impromptu self defence weapon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## swisscheese (16/11/19)

hehehe.....fond memories soap in sock. Never on the receiving end, but from the reactions i saw, it wasn't funny. Batteries were reserved for more severe transgressions. Most satisfying was the "blanket party"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (16/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Something from old conscription days in Defence Force, those that didn’t cooperate got the sock treatment because everyone suffered together for anyone’s else’s transgressions. So, bar of soap in sock, and it’s a corrective beating you face, leaves no marks either, unless you included something like an shoebrush.
> 
> With this brick same principle, but I think it’s will turn off someone’s light switch. Effective impromptu self defence weapon.


Lol this is nice and light the British S.A.S would think you were trying to tickle them if you put this in a sock and used it has a weapon.

I did actually understand what @swisscheese meant but i had already mentioned the durability comes from it being lightweight (so if dropped it doesn't fall with a thud) hence hardly makes much of a weapon swung in a sock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Lol this is nice and light the British S.A.S would think you were trying to tickle them if you put this in a sock and used it has a weapon.
> 
> I did actually understand what @swisscheese meant but i had already mentioned the durability comes from it being lightweight (so if dropped it doesn't fall with a thud) hence hardly makes much of a weapon swung in a sock!


It’s not always the weight but the speed that hurts, but I see where you are coming from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/19)

That 5200 mah battery is appealing
And I like the thermometer

My old MVP2 was a rock solid legendary device. 
This one seems very good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/11/19)

Silver said:


> That 5200 mah battery is appealing
> And I like the thermometer
> 
> My old MVP2 was a rock solid legendary device.
> This one seems very good


There is always something a little different about an MVP compared to other devices being released at the same period. It's a good 2 years or more since the MVP4 so very glad to see a new version!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

